# 2.5 T Engine oil TT-RS



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Ok guys, Here is one of the age old subjects we have been trying to find the answer to for decades. :laugh: Engine oil. I don't know if I want to say.....which one is best? If we knew, we would all be using the same oil. At least for those that don't care if we have to pay a few more dollars for it to ensure the cleanliness, protection, and longevity of our motors under normal or even aggressive driving conditions. 

I have been digging around trying to get past all the Bull$hit the Oil companies say about their oil. "Hey......buy ours......its the best!" Found some interesting articles here and there. Also found the uninformative posts on some forums for example with comments like...."I have used X brand oil on all my cars since I was able to drive....and never had any problem. WOW. I guess I will buy that based on that intelligent statement. :banghead: Lets try to refrain from that kind of comments if we could.

I would like to know what the TT-RS guys are using in particular and why. Also, if the TT and TTS guys want to chime in, that's cool too. Thanks in advance.

Let me hear it!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

0w40 signature series amsoil. Went 9100 miles of hard, extremely hard miles 73% oil life remaining. Filter changes every 5k. Use it in all my turbo cars now.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I run the OE Castrol because I still have CPO warranty for another year. Once that's gone, I'll probably switch to Amsoil.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Anecdotal data: I was using the OEM Castrol 5w40 and recently switched to Castrol European Formula 0w40. I found that I had the oil level drop a bit (oil burn perhaps) with the latter. For the current change I went back to OE Castrol and will see if things go back to no level drop.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> 0w40 signature series amsoil. Went 9100 miles of hard, extremely hard miles 73% oil life remaining. Filter changes every 5k. Use it in all my turbo cars now.


Sounds like you track your car. Any specific reason you use 0-40 instead of 5-40 ?


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

ZPrime said:


> I run the OE Castrol because I still have CPO warranty for another year. Once that's gone, I'll probably switch to Amsoil.


That is exactly the reason I am trying to gather as much info as possible. I have one oil change left. After that its on me. 

I have been trying to read some independent lab tests done by engineers not associated with the oil companies. Particularly using whats called The 4 ball wear test. I have been finding mixed results so far but Amsoil seems to do very well.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

DFW RS said:


> That is exactly the reason I am trying to gather as much info as possible. I have one oil change left. After that its on me.
> 
> I have been trying to read some independent lab tests done by engineers not associated with the oil companies. Particularly using whats called The 4 ball wear test. I have been finding mixed results so far but Amsoil seems to do very well.


If your warranty was ever voided due to the oil you used in your vehicle while using Amsoil they have attorney's readily available to fight for you in your favor at no charge.

If you use European 5w40 Amsoil in your vehicles which is exactly what is recommended I guarantee the dealer would never dare blame it on oil. As long as there was no signs of neglect and if the motor was within a quart of the recommended oil capacity.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

DFW RS said:


> Sounds like you track your car. Any specific reason you use 0-40 instead of 5-40 ?


I do track my car often. Unfortunately signature series is not offered in a 5w40. The 0 weight is amazing for cold weather starts. The only downside to 0 weight is the initial start up must be driven gently until engine oils reachs 70 degrees where the oils weight is already around 10 by that time. It will consume oil if you drive it hard on a very cold start. (which noone should be doing either way)

They offer 5w50 but that is not the recommended oil for our vehicles and will result in voided warranty if the engine were to fail regardless of the oil not being the blame.

Signature series oils are the best oil they have hands down. It's test results are like nothing I have ever seen. We have used it in many major engine builds making 500+ whp and dare our customers to go 10, 15 even 25,000 miles with just changing filters every 5k and topping off the oil or even using Amsoil's own 25,000 mile filters which in conjunction covers your engine for 25,000 miles to never have an oil related break down as long as oil levels are maintained.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I run Redline 5w-40. I do not use the 'Euro' formula version, but the regular 5w-40 meets the VAG oil specs for a (2012) TT-RS. 

I used to run Mobile 1 0w-40, but I believe that Redline, Amsoil, Motul, and a few others are a higher quality oil (ex: Ester base stocks for Redline and Motul 300v). I don't live in the Arctic, so don't see the need for a zero weight oil. 

I don't yet have any data to backup my choice in oil for my TT-RS, but will take a sample at the next oil change and send it off. 

It would be great if some of the TT-RS engine builders like Hank from IROZ Motorsports would post up their thoughts. Does an OEM 2.5L TFSI engine benefit from a higher viscosity oil, when driven hard? Or do the OEM bearing clearances mean that a lighter viscosity oil would be better? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

hightechrdn said:


> It would be great if some of the TT-RS engine builders like Hank from IROZ Motorsports would post up their thoughts.


Hank recommends Amsoil, and used Amsoil for his break-in oil.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Hank recommends Amsoil, and used Amsoil for his break-in oil.


Was wondering what he recommends for the 2.5 T. 5w40 ?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Just finally did my yearly oil change on my old faithful 04 wrx 177k miles last week.
Put 14,370 miles on the signature series 0w40. Oil sample got in today. 31% oil life. Very little brass, relative clean oil. Waiting for my rod bearings to die but if this keeps up they might last a bit longer!

Keep in mind I was using amsoils 25k mile oil filter aswell.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Just finally did my yearly oil change on my old faithful 04 wrx 177k miles last week.
> Put 14,370 miles on the signature series 0w40. Oil sample got in today. 31% oil life. Very little brass, relative clean oil. Waiting for my rod bearings to die but if this keeps up they might last a bit longer!
> 
> Keep in mind I was using amsoils 25k mile oil filter aswell.


Just had my last oil change courtesy of Audi a couple days ago and will be going with Amsoil as well.


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

Motul 5w40 every 3500ish miles


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

Castro 10- 60

Audi uses it in R8 GT which is NA and not subject to extra thermal loaf of TC.




Live in South Florida so cold starts not an issue and Sebring in August is HOT.


Also run 50 % VP 103 in summer to cool things a bit and reduce prevent timing loss.


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

I only had two oil changes and stuck with the OEM Castrol 5w40 :thumbup:


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

milo said:


> I only had two oil changes and stuck with the OEM Castrol 5w40 :thumbup:


How many miles on it? 2 oil changes sounds really low unless you didn't drive more than 10k.

Audi's 10k service intervals are complete madness because of fuel dilution of the oil.


----------



## Biler123 (Sep 2, 2017)

*Best Oil for TT RS driven harder than normal*

Motul 8100 X-Clean C3 5W-40 Oil. Trackdays Motul 300V High RPM 0W20


----------

